# αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι



## nickel (Aug 8, 2015)

Κάποιες από τις αποδόσεις της παροιμίας στα αγγλικά, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, είναι:
*
Gently does it*
Everything works out in the end (δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά έχει καλό τραγούδι)

Χτες ανακάλυψα και μια παλιά παροιμία από τις ιμπεριαλιστικές μέρες των Βρετανών, που ταιριάζει πολύ στη σύνταξη. Οι εξηγήσεις είναι από σελίδα του φόρουμ usingenglish. Η πρώτη είναι απολαυστική!

*Slowly, slowly catchee monkey*

It's actually 'Slowly, slowly catchee monkey.' It comes from the days of British colonialism when many far eastern countries were under British rule. Soldiers posted there used to try to catch monkeys to keep as pets and despite all their efforts were not very successful. Many natives spoke 'Pidgin English' which was a simplified form of English. They showed the soldiers how to do it by demonstrating a simple but effective method. This was to place a basket containing fruit in a clearing in the jungle where the monkeys lived. The basket would have a narrow opening and be tied to the ground. Monkeys would come along and stick their arms inside the basket to get at the fruit. The opening was just wide enough to allow for this but as the fruit was grasped the fist was too big to get out of the basket. The monkeys were so greedy that even when soldiers approached they would not release the fruit and thus be easily caught. Naturally this took patience on the part of the captor who would have to wait quietly until the monkey was snared. Thus the slow approach proved to be more effective hence the phrase. This is now used to describe that a slow and patient approach to a problem with careful thought is often better than rushing in.

------------------------------------------

It is a variation of "Softly, softly, catchee monkey". It is an Ashanti (Ghana) proverb quoted by Lord Robert Baden-Powell, Founder of the Boy Scouts. From the people of Ghana, Baden-Powell learnt the phrase `softly softly catchee monkey' - and he learnt that he could get the best work out of his force by dividing it into small groups, or patrols, and giving responsibility to the captain of each group.

It's discussed in Eric Partridge's "Dictionary of Catch Phrases." Partridge says it means "Gently does it!" and probably appeared in the late 19th century. Origin is hazy because the phrase was largely "neglected by the editors of the relevant works of reference." Partridge quotes a paraphrase by Wilfred Granville, "Dictionary of Theatrical Terms" (1952): "Stalk your prey carefully; or, generally, to achieve an object by quiet application." 
http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/threads/75182-Slowly-slowly-catchy-monkey​


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2015)

...
Good wine takes time. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Αυτά βέβαια είναι για _το καλό πράμα αργεί να γίνει_, αλλά με θέλγει το άρωμα του σταφυλιού, μήνας που είναι.


----------



## cougr (Aug 11, 2015)

Time and straw make medlars ripe.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2015)

Little strokes fell great oaks.


----------

